# I'm flabbergasted... my gast has never been so flabbered



## Luiglin (May 17, 2016)

Can't resist this as it's the first thing I've ever had truly published but I’ve recently won a writing competition for the Judge Dredd Megazine. I only spotted the entry late on but an idea immediately came to mind and it sort of wrote itself.

Apartment 1027c is being published in the megazine tomorrow, issue 372.

I'm like the proverbial pig in a sty full of fresh muck 

Mods if this bit of blatant crowing doesn't belong here please move it to a more ideal spot. I did think the lounge but I tend to spend all of my time in these hallowed virtual walls.


----------



## Jo Zebedee (May 17, 2016)

Huge whoo hoos!


----------



## ratsy (May 17, 2016)

Congrats Luiglin! Will there be a link?


----------



## Luiglin (May 17, 2016)

ratsy said:


> Congrats Luiglin! Will there be a link?



It's only in paid for print or download copy. I believe that I can't publish it separately. I've got to try and hunt down a copy for myself tomorrow lol.

Edit: here's the Forbidden Planet review listing what's in it The Big Meg Preview - Megazine 372 - Forbidden Planet Blog


----------



## Phyrebrat (May 17, 2016)

Excellent, *Luiglin*! Congratulations, great news.

And, *ratsy*... your avatar confuses me with *Luiglin*'s even before this thread. Therefore, you will have to change the artwork for _Through The Wormhole_  

pH


----------



## ratsy (May 17, 2016)

K deal. I will hire a new artist post-haste! @Phyrebrat perhaps babadooks in space


----------



## crystal haven (May 17, 2016)

Congratulations, Luiglin! Well done!


----------



## Kerrybuchanan (May 17, 2016)

Great news, Luiglin!


----------



## Ray McCarthy (May 18, 2016)

@Luiglin 
May you enjoy your Ghast being well and truly Flabbered!


----------



## Juliana (May 18, 2016)

Great news Luiglin! Congratulations!!


----------



## Droflet (May 18, 2016)

Onya, you big Lug.


----------



## TheDustyZebra (May 18, 2016)

I've shuttled this over to Press Releases, which seems a better spot for it. Press releases are nice things to have, too! 

Congratulations, Luiglin! Nicely done!


----------



## Luiglin (May 18, 2016)

Cheers folks.


----------



## millymollymo (May 18, 2016)

Nice one, well done you.


----------



## Dan Jones (May 18, 2016)

Fabulous news, really well done !


----------



## aThenian (May 18, 2016)

Brilliant!  Well done.


----------



## Luiglin (May 18, 2016)

[GALLERY=media, 1821]And here it is by Luiglin posted May 18, 2016 at 10:22 AM[/GALLERY]


----------



## Vaz (May 18, 2016)

Great news, congratulations!


----------



## The Bluestocking (May 18, 2016)

Congratulations, Luiglin!


----------



## Boneman (May 18, 2016)

The first of many, hopefully!! Well done.


----------

